# Skidsteer plowmounting question



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am a newbie to this forum. I have a New Holland L553 1992 vintage 42 hp skidsteer. It usually moves manure from my horses. I was thinking of trying a plow for the front for winter cleanup instead of the large bucket. It doesn't have the modern bobtach front. I have a large bucket, small bucket and forks to fit it. Is it worth converting the front to a bobtach coupler and fixing the 3 attachments with mounting plates (approx 1k for job) so that I can use standard attachments for it like a plow? It doesn't have accessory hydraulics either. These would be about 1k to add also. Are these worth it?
Thanks for advice.
steve


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wouldnt it be easier.....*



Bodgit2 said:


> I am a newbie to this forum. I have a New Holland L553 1992 vintage 42 hp skidsteer. It usually moves manure from my horses. I was thinking of trying a plow for the front for winter cleanup instead of the large bucket. It doesn't have the modern bobtach front. I have a large bucket, small bucket and forks to fit it. Is it worth converting the front to a bobtach coupler and fixing the 3 attachments with mounting plates (approx 1k for job) so that I can use standard attachments for it like a plow? It doesn't have accessory hydraulics either. These would be about 1k to add also. Are these worth it?
> Thanks for advice.
> steve


 Wouldnt it be easier to put plow ears in one of your buckets?


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance but how does one do that? The bucket I use for manure is a 1 yard bucket.
Steve


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I'll see if I can find you a photo....*



Bodgit2 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but how does one do that? The bucket I use for manure is a 1 yard bucket.
> Steve


 If you look at the push plate/frame of a say fisher plow you can see the ears that the plow pin goes threw to hold the plow on.
You could just copy a couple of those and either weld the ears into your bucket or mount them on a plate and bolt that into the bottom of your bucket.Then just pin the plow into the ears, run a chain from the lift to a hook on the top of the bucket when you lift or curl the bucket the plow will lift.If you have a aux hook up just hook up the Power angle to that with the correct hose ends.And away you go.
I'll try and dig up a photo of this setup.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks! I must admit that I never thought of that! Is this best for a large or small bucket ( 1/2 or 1 yard)? Since I would need to buy a plow blade, am I better off making a adapter plate for the New Holland or converting the skidsteer to take modern attachments?
Steve


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is another version...*



Bodgit2 said:


> Thanks! I must admit that I never thought of that! Is this best for a large or small bucket ( 1/2 or 1 yard)? Since I would need to buy a plow blade, am I better off making a adapter plate for the New Holland or converting the skidsteer to take modern attachments?
> Steve


 Steve, Below is another version of the same idea.
I would say setup the small bucket for the plow and save the larger bucket for moving snow if needed,either way I guess it really wouldnt matter.
As far as making the adapter or converting depends on the budget and what you plan on doing with the machine in the future,only you can answer which would be best for you.
http://www.knowledgecontrol.com/hubco/


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is a photo of a bucket*



Oshkosh said:


> Steve, Below is another version of the same idea.
> I would say setup the small bucket for the plow and save the larger bucket for moving snow if needed,either way I guess it really wouldnt matter.
> As far as making the adapter or converting depends on the budget and what you plan on doing with the machine in the future,only you can answer which would be best for you.
> http://www.knowledgecontrol.com/hubco/


 This is something like what I was thinking.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*I think you need a....*

I think you need a crossover relief valve if you end up hooking up the hydraulics. Otherwise you may have a problem. We were going to do the same thing. I had all the pieces, but none of the time. Monday we picked up one ready to go (a Curtis), and it had the crossover relief mounted right on it. It seems to work well, but homemade should do the job, and be a little cheaper.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

*553*

i just sold my 555 deluxe new holland. moved up to a 75xt.

keep the bucket, and learn to use it. a yard bucket is plenty of bucket, and pretty effective.

Rules: 
You can push a lot more then you can lift. So, push until you are near where you want it, then lift it out of the way.
you can't push if you are on loose snow. So, clear a spot, and start pushing away from there.
If you put chains on, spend the money and get a pair of skid steer chains, and put them on the back.
when you start to run out of power, resist the impulse to ram the sticks forward. Instead, pull them back, and let the skid use a lower gear.

A non talented person on a skid steer will clear a lot of snow out of tight spots. In deep snow, a skid steer can lift the snow out of the way, where a plow can't.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will try with the large bucket first. I ordered an adapter for Bobtach attachments from Skidsteer solutions and will fabricate hooks and a lip to make it quick attach to my New Holland front. 
Any advice on the accessory hydraulics issue?
I'll look into chains mentioned in a previous posting on this forum. 
DrMiller, how did you like the L555?
Also, there's a "6 way " blade for sale locally for 1800, is this a worthwhile attachment?
Steve


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

the 555 had a broken hour meter and 5800 hours showing when i got it a year and a half ago. I billed enough with it in 3 months to pay itself off, used it all year, and eventually sold it for 1000 bucks more then i paid for it.

the 555 would pick a full pallet of wet sod off a semi. ran great. the only problems i ever had with it were aftermarket electrical fuel pump, and acid from the battery corroded through a hydraulic line.

But it was old, tired, and was not going to live given too many days of 18 hour straight pushing snow. Also, it would NOT run a blower. I thought I wanted a blower. I was wrong.
A plow is a waste of time for what I do, and a blade would be even worse. get teh big bucket working. maybe put wings on the bucket.
you might get a cab enclosure for it. i got one from northern hydraulics for 225, and was pleasantly surprised how well it works.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I made an enclosure with Plexiglass windows and a welded steel door with Plexiglass window. It works great for current use as a manure hauler.
It saves my back and shoulders. It only has 854 hours on it.
Did you ever use the accessory hydraulics on the L555?
Steve


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Bodgit2 said:


> ...It usually moves manure from my horses...
> steve


Doesn't this hurt the horses?

Sorry - I couldn't resist.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

They like their skidsteer. It hangs out next to their turnout.
Keeps the place clean.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Bodgit2 said:


> They like their skidsteer. It hangs out next to their turnout.
> Keeps the place clean.


unfortunately our horses have grown brave in regards to the skid steer. I use it for putting out roundbales, doing cleanup, etc... Now they have no problems with running up to it to visit, standing in front of it, or generally not moving out of the way. I need to get an airhorn.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

Bodgit2 said:


> I made an enclosure with Plexiglass windows and a welded steel door with Plexiglass window. It works great for current use as a manure hauler.
> It saves my back and shoulders. It only has 854 hours on it.
> Did you ever use the accessory hydraulics on the L555?
> Steve


i used them. worked fine. 13 gallons per minute, which is plenty for everything except snow blowers.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks! . I was thinking of buying and hooking up the necessary valves to the control valve in the next few weeks.
Steve


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I ordered a set of rear tire chains from www.kenjones.com today. (No affiliation) They were very helpful and knowledgable. I'll post results when they're on my machine.
247 plus shipping.
Steve


----------

